# I swear she's about to give birth, but...



## raabzbaby89 (Oct 7, 2011)

My 5 month old rat, Moocah, who is very small, but not a dwarf, accidentally got knocked up, and I am not sure what day it happened.

Her belly is massive and all she has been doing today is curling up in one corner and resting.

I am not sure if she is having contractions or if her breathing just looks a bit funny because her belly is so big (does this make sense? I have been watching her sides).

I have her in a separate cage from her two regular cage mates. 

This is not the first pregnancy I've experienced, but last time, i was not there when the babies were born, so I was not able to observe the normal behavior for a rat to go through the day that they give birth. Mar, Moocah's mother, had babies while I was at work and the birth process went fine.

Moocah doesn't seem stressed or anything, just tired, or maybe bored from lack of cagemates. Also, she has not really built a nest. 

So, normal or not?


----------



## raabzbaby89 (Oct 7, 2011)

Also, this is my first post and I forgot to introduce myself. I'm Lydia, nice to meet all you fellow rat lovers =)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

how many days since you suspect she got pregnant?


----------



## raabzbaby89 (Oct 7, 2011)

At the most, about 25 days.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

raabzbaby89 said:


> At the most, about 25 days.


What about the least? 21-23 days is average gestation.


----------



## raabzbaby89 (Oct 7, 2011)

Maybe 16 days at the least but it looks like she's about to pop. I can try to get a picture.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Have you been weighing her? I find that is the most accurate way to figure out how fat along they are and weigh all my rescue girls daily, and record it. Its a bit harder with growing baby girls but at 5 months her weight gain would be mostly pregnancy.

I have a wee rescue here who is giving me fits. She looks very pregnant and she has been here 21 days today after living with young boys. We have up to 24 days before I start to worry. She gained 16 grams 2 nights ago (24 hour period) and 2 grams last night (which is unusual). Normally its 10 plus grams for the last few days.


----------

